# NYC Rooftop Bees



## ezrahug (May 30, 2010)

First year beekeeper taught by Andrew Cote of NYC Beekeeping Assoc. First hive (langstroth) installed in West Village April 25th on 8th Ave and 13th street is doing great. Added second deep last weekend, girls slowed on sugar water.

Last weekend i got a yen to make a KTB hive so i did some research, hit home depot and cranked out a 42" poplar and pine hive with a 24" observation window. Tight and very cool design. Keeping fingers crossed that it works!

5 packs of bees are arriving this weekend so i'm going to be busy hiving 2 in Piermont, NY, 2 in Williamsburg Bklyn on a friends green roof (sedum) and then the KTBH in the west village (prob).

I don't know how i didn't start sooner, life is soooo much more interesting and cool with bees in it. It's like i was living in the dark and someone tuned on a light!

Cheers,

Ezra M Hug


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

8th and 13th St. . My brother lives in that neighborhood.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, way to jump into beekeeping!


----------



## ezrahug (May 30, 2010)

Thanks! i'm happy to show off the hives anytime if you're in the neighborhood. i actually have 3 hives on 8th ave and 13th street. A friend and I split the upkeep.
Cheers!


----------



## Sam-Smith (Jul 26, 2009)

Cool rooftop beeking, I would love to see some pics especially of the "green" roof that sounds very cool


----------



## ezrahug (May 30, 2010)

Yeah, check out pix in my Flickr set: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ezrahug/4678443522/in/set-72157624181259474/

Lots of good stuff happening in NYC in terms of urban sustainability!

Best,

Ezra

www.ezrahug.com
[email protected]


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

I grew up in Greenwich Village and I love to hear about all the new beekeeping going on in the city!


----------

